# Teamspeak Java html app



## der_jorsch (7. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

ich = Noob

Ihr = Götter

habe folgendes Problem:

Es gibt von der Firma Teamspeak eine SDK mit der man ein Java applet generieren kann, das dann in eine html Seite eingebaut wird und mit dem applet kann man dann in einen Teamspeak "joinen" .

Lösung für Leute die ts3 nicht installieren wollen aber z.B. InGame mitreden oder hören wollen.

Ich suche einen fähigen Java Programmierer der mir hierbei helfen kann, ich bin auch bereit dafür 100 € zu bezahlen, wenn es läuft !

Anfragen bitte an opa@jorsch.info

SDK (nicht die von der Webseite von teamspeak, ich hab eine Spezialversion von ts) kann bei mir angefordert werden.

Ich hoffe der Post ist hier richtig, würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand kurzfristig helfen kann.


----------



## lord239123 (23. Apr 2014)

Für diese Summe wirst du keine Entwickler finden.


----------



## Tobse (23. Apr 2014)

lord239123 hat gesagt.:


> Für diese Summe wirst du keine Entwickler finden.



Für 100€ kannst du einen freien Entwickler höchstens 2 Stunden beschäftigen. Und das wird bei weitem nicht reichen.


----------



## nvidia (24. Apr 2014)

Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Für 100€ kannst du einen freien Entwickler höchstens 2 Stunden beschäftigen. Und das wird bei weitem nicht reichen.



Tatsache ist, das offizielle TS-SDK ist eine Reihe von Dlls mit Beispielen in C oder C#. Ich habe noch nie ein TS-Applet gesehen, höchstens eine Einbindung über JavaScript (gibt in vielen CMS dafür Plugins oder ähnliches) von einem laufenden TS-Server, wobei um Chatten zu können immer ein lokal installierter Client benötigt wird. TS-Java-Wrapper welche die nativen Bibliotheken anzapfen, noch nie gesehen. Was einem über den Weg läuft sind Server-Query-Api's aber chatten ist damit nicht. Ich glaube er meint eher sowas hier (wahllos rausgegriffen) siehe rechte Seite unten  TS-Einbindung .


----------



## der_jorsch (29. Apr 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

heute komme ich mal dazu diese "konstruktiven" Beiträge zu beantworten.

ich darf hier mal zitieren:  wobei um Chatten zu können immer ein lokal installierter Client benötigt wird. TS-Java-Wrapper welche die nativen Bibliotheken anzapfen, noch nie gesehen.

640 KB [Arbeitsspeicher in Kilobyte] sollten genug für jedermann sein.
Bill Gates, 1981

Wäre schön wenn hier mal echte konstruktive Vorschläge kommen, die Firma Teamspeak hat die von mir beschriebene Java-html app bis vor 6 Monaten in einer Beta auf Ihrer Seite gehabt.

Also bitte erzählt mir nicht, das es nicht geht, nur weil Ihr es euch nicht vorstellen könnt, dann solltet Ihr gem. dem IT Gott Bill mal den Hauptspeicher auf 640KB reduzieren...... (Vollp...n)

Wer jetzt noch Lust hat hier sportlich ran zu gehen kann gerne die SDK bei mir anfordern.


----------



## Tobse (30. Apr 2014)

Zunächst einmal: Bill Gates hat das nicht gesagt: Bill Gates ? Wikiquote

Zum Thema:
ich habe nicht angezweifelt dass so eine API existiert. Aber dennoch: mit 100€ wirst du da nichts erreichen. Und all die Probleme, die es bei der Ton Ein-/Ausgabe über den Browser zu lösen gibt werden auch dazu führen dass es bei einigen Nutzern immernoch nicht funktioniert (solche IE6/7 spezies). Die werden dann frustriert sein.
Einen einfachen Button allerdings um zum Download vom Client zu verweisen und noch einen, der den gerade gestarteten Client mit dem richtigen Server verbindet sollte dir ein Web-Entwickler/Designer für 50€ hinbekommen.


----------

